# Stew



## Sask hunter (Sep 11, 2008)

Can you post your favorite deer stew recipes? 
Thanks.


----------



## ac700wildcat (Oct 30, 2006)

Theres a few here: http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/forums/vie ... hp?t=58011

One is mine and there are a couple others that sound good too. Just replace the beef with deer meat.


----------

